# My Name is Earl



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 22, 2006)

This is the story of Earl Hickey (Jason Lee) and his quest to rid himself of all the bad karma he's accumulated throughout his life of petty crime.
Earl is your stereotypical white trash male who wins the lottery and immediately gets hit by a car. While in hospital, Earl comes to realise that, because of all the bad things he's done, whenever anything good happens to him, Karma punishes him and he resolves to repay all the bad things he's ever done.
With the help of a talented cast including Ethan Suplee (as Randy, his brother) and Joy (Jamie Pressley) his ex-wife, Earl goes about undoing all the wrongs he has committed...

This is a fantastic original show and is currently in it's second season.
I was just wondering whether anybody else had caught this comedic gem?


----------



## Marya (Oct 22, 2006)

I love this show!  I started watching it late in season 1 and don't catch every episode.  It's so original and some of the lines are terrific.  One favorite in the episode where they were trying to get Catalina to dance at the club again (Burt Reynolds as owner ):

_Sometimes Randy gets stuck in his own brain loop.

_Great show!


----------



## jenna (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah I watch it, love it. I've been a big fan of Jaime Presley for ages so I was happy that she was in it. It's just really quirky and funny. And I love Randy!


----------



## Adasunshine (Oct 23, 2006)

When did the second season start???  

I love this show, it's funny as hell! Joy cracks me up!

Please tell me where I can catch the second season, I had no idea it had started...

xx


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 23, 2006)

Well it's only available in the US at the moment Ada, as far as I know.


----------



## BookStop (Oct 24, 2006)

I do love the show - I can't always catch it because it's on so early (8pm), but I try.

Joy is my favorite character- she has the best one liners, "Oh, Snap."


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 25, 2006)

love it love it love it love and its on DVD now woohoo


----------



## intheknow (Dec 8, 2006)

jason Lee is a god in this...oh man...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 3, 2007)

original? hmm...can recall a few people trying to do good deeds to fix past mistakes...but earl is funny and clever. i particularly like the way he is so completely oblivious to how illigal some of his solutions are. very clever story telling. my favorite is joy...my new role model (look out world)


----------



## Quokka (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm another fan, always liked Jason Lee in Kevin Smith's movies and he's great in this. Joy and Crabman's wedding was a classic.


----------



## Adasunshine (Sep 4, 2007)

This second series has had me in stitches, it's all about Joy for me I'm afraid, and Joy on the "happy pills" was just genius!

The last one aired over here was the one where they're all on COPS... brilliantly funny!

I love Earl, it's a great show!

xx


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 5, 2007)

ah ada, we've just had the one with COPS - genius.

joy being threatening on happy pills made my day - then dancing with the wiggling santa - almost made me give up my lifelong abhorance for the things to get one for this year, not quite though


----------



## Connavar (Sep 5, 2007)

Its one of the funniest shows i have seen.

So many great characters.  My fav is Randy.  Earl,Joy are awesome too.

About season two Catalina is still in the show right ?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 5, 2007)

yep, she's still there


----------

